# College Hoops 2022



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Unranked Arkansas set a new attendance record at Bud Walton Arena with #1 Auburn coming to town. It was loud, and it ended in an 80-76 overtime thriller:

https://twitter.com/razorbackmbb/status/1491241458438795264?s=21


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Solid win!

University of Arizona Alum here…hoping this is finally the year we get past the Elite 8!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's hard to believe we're basically a month away from the tournament.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

It has certainly gone by quickly. Typically I head to Vegas for the Pac12 tournament but electing to go for the 2nd week of the big tourney now. We will see if I regret that decision or not


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

My Red Raiders are tourney ready. That defense is just nasty!


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

Arizona looks special this year. Best team they've had in a long time and I love the way they play. Feel built for the tourney. Bear down!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Woo pig!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

testwerke said:


> Woo pig!


The place was rocking.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

^ 
Nice!! Can't wait for the tourney. Didn't get my two days off but I'll be ready anyway. Bunch of upsets yesterday. I've been following Kentucky because of Oscar Tshiebwe. He played his high school ball just twenty minutes from me. Got to see him a couple times.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> …I've been following Kentucky because of Oscar Tshiebwe. He played his high school ball just twenty minutes from me. Got to see him a couple times.


He is a big dude.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Ware said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> > Woo pig!
> ...


I bet!! We went to the Tennessee game. My ears were ringing well after we got home.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

testwerke said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > testwerke said:
> ...


We went to the LSU game last night. Got home a little later than I would like due to the 8:00 tip, but it was another wild one. I would love to see them beat Tennessee on the road this weekend, but I don't think they have lost at home this season.


----------

